# HS1132 carburator rebuild



## HS1132928 (Mar 29, 2019)

A few weeks ago I bought a used HS1132 and I would like to disassemble and clean the carb. I will need to make all adjustment like at the factory I need to know where is what and how many turns for mix screw adjustment cw or ccw etc etc. I can't released the choke completely after warmed up cause the engine rough idles. I must leave the choke level midway and it goes fine. 

I searched the net to buy online shop manual but I found only expensive paper manuals. I also saw there are many manuals of different sections.
So is there a place where I could buy downloadable manuals and which one is covering the carburator tha I should buy?
Thank's for any help
P.s. I checked for the movement of choke plate and it looks fine. I also tried to play a bit with 2 screws related to mixture and idle speed but I have'nt been able to rectify the choke problem


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds like a clogged main jet. Mixture screw is 1 and 1 half turns out but you have to remove the limit cap first and if you don't do that right you will break the screw. Either grind off the tab or heat up the cap till you see a puff of smoke, then pull it off. Sounds like your choke linkage/throttle linkage is out of adjustment and that will have to be adjusted or cleaned, it may be just sticking. The carb most likely just needs cleaning from sitting with fuel in it over the summer when not in use. Someone didn't drain the carb when they should have. The Honda manuals are expensive, but you should get one if you are not sure what you are doing with it. The carbs are very easy to rebuild, but if not done properly, you could cause some damage and it won't run properly. Also clean the slow jet, the little black plastic piece under the throttle adjustment screw. If that is clogged, it will cause the engine to surge when running off idle, and it won't idle properly, if at all.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

To add to ST1100A's advice. Every 3 or 4 yrs mine gets a clogged jet. You will need an inch and a half to two inch piece of stainless steel wire to push the blockage out of the way. I cut a wire off the stainless steel cleaning brush found in a hardware store.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't need the service manual, just look for a good GX series carb cleaning video.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's the GX2xx/3xx Shop Manual: https://www.wincogen.com/wp-content/uploads/PD/Engines/GX270-GX340_SM.pdf

See Chapter 6 for the Fuel System, including the carb.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i would try an inframe carb cleaning first. most times that is all it needs. 15-20 minutes. you can get to most all passages . you should also remove pilot jet and clean as well as the main jet. most times you can just just poke the straw up the pick up tube from the carb cleaning can and spray. if i do this elementary cleaning which works 9 out of times and it does not work then i take carb off. the 1132 carb is a little harder to take off than most because of the choke cable.

Honda has an excellent you-tube video on cleaning the carb.

i bought the Honda shop manual for the gx240-270-340-390 Engines, it was 40 bucks.

it has an excellent section on carburetors.


----------



## HS1132928 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank's to all for these precious infos. It will be the first job I'll do as soon as winter is gone.
db130 is the carb in thevideo about GX160 carburator cleaning is the same than the carb of a HS1132?

Is there a good kit I could buy to do that job or I should buy every part at Honda $$ ?
Kits on Ebay?
Thank's again


----------

